# Cheese!



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I love cheese. A few years back, I was in Maine and a friend introduced me to Cooper’s Sharp American cheese. I have ordered it on line for some time because, it is not available in the South. Until now!!
BJ’s wholesale club has it in their deli. If you like cheese, I strongly urge you to try this. I melted some in some grits, I got from the UF mill. They were great. Unfortunately the University of Florida mill has shut down operation.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

we buy the big blocks of american from sam's. i prolly eat too much cheese, cause every time i turn around, i'm gettin down low on it.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Cheese, the stinkier the better!
I swear this holds true, the more aroma the more flavor.
The only cheese I will NOT eat is Casu Martzu.


----------



## Snoozin (May 20, 2013)

Coopers cheese rocks!


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

Try the smoked Gouda from BJ's. Very tasty, especially with some crackers, summer sausage and olives. And vino, of course.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

love smoked cheese and have had some success doing it myself but nothing like grandpa .
was too young to remember the details but grandpa would smoke cheese on cold winter North Alabama days in our smokehouse that was wonderful.
I have tried it in the winter here with store bought cheese that i placed in my smoker on cold days and use very little charcoal in the side burner to smoke soaked pecan from my yard . you can also keep the cheese on ice inside the smoker BTW . I vacuum seal and refrigerate for a week or two at least for the smoke to penetrate properly .

edited to say I enjoyed churning butter and making Hoop Cheese with grandma also . I still buy the red waxed Hoop when i find it. her wooden butter mold had a design on it and the finished product is unlike anything i can find today . bet most of you grew up on hoop cheese unless your Yankees


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

ChileRelleno said:


> Cheese, the stinkier the better!
> I swear this holds true, the more aroma the more flavor.
> The only cheese I will NOT eat is Casu Martzu.


You got something against maggots??


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

My wife thinks I’m weird as I eat saltines smeared with mayo topped with fresh sliced hoop cheese. She’s like who puts Mayo on saltines. Lol


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Love me some hoop cheese


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

huntnflorida said:


> Love me some hoop cheese


try the Cooper Sharp!
You will love it.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

huntnflorida said:


> You got something against maggots??


Only when it involves eating them.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Love me some hoop cheese.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Y'all a bunch of cheese eaters....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Goat cheese is the bees knees.


----------



## Snoozin (May 20, 2013)

Another awesome cheese...








Liptauer (Slovakian Cheese Spread)


Liptauer is a seriously addicting, paprika-infused cheese spread that is perfect for game day or a fancy appetizer party, and everything in between.




www.curiouscuisiniere.com


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Hoop cheese Rag Baloney hot sauce in a Ziplock in the beer cooler. Survival food at its finest


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jwilson1978 said:


> Hoop cheese Rag Baloney hot sauce in a Ziplock in the beer cooler. Survival food at its finest


a good chunk of hog heard cheese, a slice of cheddar from walmart, on a cracker is better. pistol pete's on top.
jack


----------

